# uBer HOSEN taking off the pants



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (build thread)*

well here we go.
started sanding down the car this weekend, getting ready for some body work and a full respray. with about 8 hours of working on the car, this is about how far we got to. I got most of the things I need before we head towards the next step, but still waiting for a passenger fender and some alittle things. 
got new bumpers, front and euro rear, new front and rear lights (euros)
plans so far:
shave front bumper
shave exhaust valence 
shave lower rear section
shave fender markers
full respray
and maybe shaving the rear wing, cant decide
well to the pictures of the progress









































the new bumpers








euro front and rear tail lights











_Modified by uBr-HOSEN at 9:14 AM 10-9-2007_


----------



## atrak (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (uBr-HOSEN)*

Shaved rear and front = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good to see someone in the U.S. going for the "cleaned" look.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (uBr-HOSEN)*

quick alittle PS of the rear


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (uBr-HOSEN)*

Wow, looks great man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Really like the clean look


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (uBr-HOSEN)*

Keep us posted like to see the progress


----------



## BoschSEMO (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (my own style tt)*

hey buddy do you want to sell the black exhaust valance?
Geyt some cash for the project.
Shoot me an email at semote at hotmail dot com
Work is looking good!


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (BoschSEMO)*

Looking good, cant wait to see it complete...


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (VEEDUBJETTA)*

What's up with the Euro lights having only one white reverse light?
I kinda like the look of both being red...is that illegal or something? LOL


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (Murderface)*

thanks guys
IM me with an offer for the exhaust valence and the ur zip code
for the rear lights ones the reverse and ones the rear fog......for LHD cars its red on the left and reverse light on the right and for the RHD its the opposite.
I didnt want to go all red, it would of been too much red for me


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (uBr-HOSEN)*

i think it looks like poopie! and i am no longer working on this car








any1 need help since i am SOOOOO free now lol


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (hotsauce36)*

IMO I like the rear valence on the TT. There are a few aftermarket ones I like too, but I think a little contrast back there looks good. As for the spoiler, I love the oem/oemv6 spoilers! One of the details that sold me on the car. Granted it's only my opinion, I really don't like when people take the spoiler off.
The fender markers and front bumper would look great shaved though. Have you considered buying skirts or those door moldings to make the bottoms stick out more and shaving those for a flush look? It's more money but would look really good...
Door moldings I'm talking about. Maybe you could have a shop fabricate your own?








Are you planning on going amulet red again, or a different color? Things are looking good thus far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Phrost at 9:41 AM 10-8-2007_


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (uBr-HOSEN)*

subscribed: keep pics coming


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (TTurboNegro)*

soo free now? haha sauce u tard
with the rear valence, im just trying to do something different, something that hasnt been done here in the states. have had the car a long time and its had three different looks. most of the tts i see nowadays are cookie cutters and all look the same. 
as of right now I plan on going back to amulet, with a couple more clearcoats. Ive always wanted to go nogaro blue but if I did that I would pull the engine, and if i pulled the engine I would go big turbo, and if i do that Ill shave the engine......keeps going and going and going lol. plus its really expensive and i love the amulet color


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

ahh nice...now im not the only one with a euro rear


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (uBr-HOSEN)*

the rear fog will work?
is it wired up to work and it's just done
through vag com?
nice TT btw, love the euro bits


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (exboy99)*

hahaha nice....thought I was the only one
with the rear fog, you have to wire it up to the headlight switch but you have to have the euro switch with the rear fog option.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (uBr-HOSEN)*

I like what you've got instore for her.. it's gonna be great..


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (candela)*

gonna be working on the front bumper this weekend and cant decided what to do with it.....even tho I know im doing something








option 1.....not really an option, just showing it on the picture.....the stock bumper
option 2..... shaved alien boxes
option 3..... shaved alien boxes and euro front plate
option 4..... shaved alien boxes, euro front plate, and line around the grill

im leaning towards option 4 right now
has anyone done this before? wondering if I should leave the piece in the bumper and just mold over them....input?


----------



## SHOURTTS (May 28, 2006)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (uBr-HOSEN)*

I like #4 ...I talked to my body shop about thisa while ago but he told me it wasnt a good idea. He said the bumper would crack due to the stress. I dont really think this is tru. but hes the pro.......I think he was being lazy...lemme know how u make out... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (SHOURTTS)*

OMFG!!!!! option 4 we are doing it...go get the panel bonding!


----------



## TToday (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (SHOURTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SHOURTTS* »_I like #4 ...I talked to my body shop about thisa while ago but he told me it wasnt a good idea. He said the bumper would crack due to the stress. I dont really think this is tru. but hes the pro.......I think he was being lazy...lemme know how u make out... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It very well could if you dont bondo the entire license plate frame, then that involves a lot more sanding. Hot and cold temps have a lot of different effects on bondo and glass.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (TToday)*

well we would def not use bondo on plastic! that is asking for wayy too many problems...
we would either fusor it, panel bond it, or just platic weld it


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (hotsauce36)*

time to bring this thread back to life!
sorry I havent been updating the pics in the last 3-4 months but thats becuz I havent had a chance to work on the car at all!
time to bring you guys back up to speed.

january:
got me a big package










the goodies









after a long ass time of sitting, we finally got the car towed to the shop


























the one thing I did get a chance to work on was thhe bumpers, panel bonding the whole front and the valence line of the rear.

front is done








the rears, still waiting to plastic weld the exhaust cutout








the car almost ready for prime and paint. waiting to finish the rear, shave the fenders, and pull the glass.
Im hoping in the next two weeks she'll be done with paint and ready for AIR!!!!!


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (uBr-HOSEN)*

you can check out a buddy and mines air thread build-up in the air forums http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3627611
Just finished installing his air, this past weekend
and i got to test fit acouple of wheels while being bored at the shop too.

schmidts th-lines 17x9.5 et 25









work vs-xx 18x9.5 et 19


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

Airbag setups are so sick, I just dont have the experience to be able to do one myself.. and im sure an install would be crazy expensive.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (uBr-HOSEN)*

Heya, since you have the rear bumper off, remove that big-ass black weight under your rear bumper support; it apparently does nothing, and weighs over 30lbs...it can't hurt. Also, I'm really excited to see what the car looks like. BTW, can you do a price breakdown of what it all cost? I'd really like to see pricing for the bodywork, painting the car/bumpers, etc. Thanks man!


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_Airbag setups are so sick, I just dont have the experience to be able to do one myself.. and im sure an install would be crazy expensive. 

yea our friend pugsley has had a lot of experience working with bags. he was there helping with my buddys gli setup. now I can see why they charge so much for a bag install, so frustrating and 3 days with barely no sleep.
but now that we've done his, its gonna be much easier.


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Heya, since you have the rear bumper off, remove that big-ass black weight under your rear bumper support; it apparently does nothing, and weighs over 30lbs...it can't hurt. Also, I'm really excited to see what the car looks like. BTW, can you do a price breakdown of what it all cost? I'd really like to see pricing for the bodywork, painting the car/bumpers, etc. Thanks man!









the piece on the driver side, around the rebar? 
as for the body work and paint prices:
euro rear bumper: $350 (not exactly sure of the price tho, got it thro tmtuning.com, straight from germany)
another single exhaust valence: $30, not sure on that either
front bumper: ebay $100
panel bonding: ebay $75 for 4 tubes
for the bumpers, I did tho myself and with a friend.....so thats gonna be cheaper. plus the cost of sand paper, and all that little stuff
as for the paint and the other body work, the painter is a friend of mine and Im doing all the photography for his shop and his website so hes hooking it up. He said normal if I needed a full respray, 2 heavy clears, shaved fenders, refine the bumpers, blah blah..... it would cost 4500- close to 5000.
hope that helps


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_
the piece on the driver side, around the rebar? 










No, that big black piece behind the rear bumper support, behind where your taillight is


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (l88m22vette)*

made some more progress last night!
well in the past week, we were able to get some work done on the car, take apart the whole suspension, finish up and complete the fronts, cut out the rear and prep for the rear brackets. We came to stop when we decided to test out the front height, we noticed that the car wasnt low at all. We were able to barely get our hands between the fender and the wheels and felt that the tires were resting bags when lowered. 
The wheels I have on the car are 18x8 et 33. We started thinking of difference ways to go, build new struts with different bags, build over the stock struts.....but then we decided to test some wheels with a lower offset to see how much clearance we had....and it worked. THANKS GOD, now I can sleep at night and stop worrying

































the wheels are my buddys, they are 17x8.5 et 20
sooo now I guess ill be ordering some 18x8.5 et 20 schmidts








anyways here are some pic when the bumpers and everything on, which really made a difference. I cant wait to get this **** off the lift.... ohh yea I forgot to take a picture of the 17s without the fender on to show the clearance, I was too excited I forgot lol


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (uBr-HOSEN)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (l88m22vette)*

I hope you have a skid plate ! that pretty f'in low


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

gonna be sick when done!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (Murderface)*

In Europe they only have the one reverse light since the other side is used as a rear fog light which lights up if you have it wired and connected to the Euro switch. It is a real bright Orange type light that if you have it on and it is not foggy people will honk at you to turn the damn thing off and cops will give you a ticket if you have it on and there is no reason for it. Comes in handy in real heavy fog.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (IndyTTom)*

hahaha yea when I ride with it on people always tell me I have a brake light out


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (uBr-HOSEN)*

SWEET http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's gonna look really nice when finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atrak (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (Minibabe)*

Good stuff! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Turquoise wheels, what are they? They kinda look like RS's but I think they might be Work wheels.


----------



## Indiepunk (Feb 14, 2007)

I live in South Florida and will be looking for someone to do some paint work soon. Is your guy close to Ft. Lauderdale? Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## TT_EDWARD (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (uBr-HOSEN)*

what are the difference in the front euro lights and ours besides the reflector and how much also whats the difference in the euro front bumper and ours thanks


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (TT_EDWARD)*

those wheels arent mine, they are my buddys. he says they are vizzola made by taneisha, some jdm wheels.
PM me about the body shop, let me know what you want done and Ill talk to my guy to see if we can hook you up. its up in boca so not that far.
the reflectors are all the visible difference in the us light, not sure about the insides, but I think they are wired to run the fog lights without having the normal lights be on. the bumpers, the fronts are the same, the rears have the license plate cutout for a europlate. everything fits smoothly without hacking up anything! I dont remember the prices on the lights or the bumpers off the top of my head but if you are interested PM me!


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (uBr-HOSEN)*

thank you...loooks sick...keep it goin-
air-ride ftw on lowness-


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

im interested in possibly talking to your guy also, im not sure if u have surfed the forums too much lately but im really interested in making my TT a targa top, and there is a guy who has done it already and even used a lexan roof also, so just pm me if u can


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

MmmmmK - Watching


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: uBer HOSEN taking off the pants (uBr-HOSEN)*










man, I've got to see this thing....


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

updates? Pics? Nudezz??


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*

not really.....








my buddys gtis has been on the lift for the last 2 weeks so I havent worked on it. and the paint still isnt done








but on the bring side......picked these up yesterday


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

looks good duder. i think a light gold would be sick on the lm's. like the old original bbs gold on rs's


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (digifart)*








you know what i want


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

thank god this thread is back at the top
I nearly forgot about this bad boy.


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: ?*

updates?


----------



## Stutz00 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: ? (durteeclean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *durteeclean* »_updates?

x2


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: ? (Stutz00)*

hahaha my bad guys, for the updates. its me uber hosen, i just change my name alot
heres the most recent updates
sorry for the ****ty pics


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: ? (sh-tsweak.)*

slowly but surely lookin good! 
I wish I could get a new paint job.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re:  ? (cdougyfresh)*

looks great! specs on the LM's?


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: ? (Neb)*

thanks guys...... 19x8.5 et 25 on the LMs


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: ? (sh-tsweak.)*

car is looking sick bro
are you gonna have it ready for any of the upcoming shows?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: ? (durteeclean)*























when my TT grows up it wants to be just like yours!!!





































gorgeous!!!


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: ? (Morio)*

thanks guys.......I was planning on taking it up for waterfest but def not gonna happen lol, but Ill definitely be making the trip up for h20 this year.


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: ? (sh-tsweak.)*

post some more pics


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: ? (durteeclean)*

H20! i'll be there!


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: ? (ShockwaveCS)*

I can't wait to see the outcome!! It's going to be off the chain son ! ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: ? (EvoJetta)*

subscribed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: ? (unorthodoksa4)*

heres the latest








stopped by today and they had alot accomplished, since the last time I was there.
all thats left is to have the glass put back in, the trim, front lights, and bumper and the interior pieces. then detail and blah blah. 
I should be picking her up on tuesday next week....fückinnn excited!!!!
then its time to take about the airride and redo it all, and get rid of the leaks.
once I get some new tires for the wheels, I should be able to get the rear a lot lower, atleast tucking the rim alittle. the tires that are on there now are massive and holding me back. Ill be able to get the front down alittle more once I have enough clearance to spin the bag down. 
Ill be updating this regularly now


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: ? (sh-tsweak.)*

Looking really good man. Having a BR TT myself, i'm liking what I see, but did you decide to shave the wing? I can't really tell in the last picture.....
really glad to see this car coming together, it game me inspiration when our tt was in the shop from the infamous T-bone accident







(not my fault if some of you remember)


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: ? (vwglinut)*

thanks.....the color isnt br, its amulet but it seems like it came out alittle brighter than oem. we ending up using 2 coats and then 3 clearcoats before wetsanding.


_Modified by sh-tsweak. at 3:00 PM 8-15-2008_


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: ? (vwglinut)*

what size tires are you running now? I had clearance issues on the front with 225's (on an 8.5 wide wheel). went down to 215 and it was just enough so i don't rub anymore http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: ? (Neb)*

ohhh yea and I still have the wing, just hasnt been installed yet.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: ? (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_what size tires are you running now? I had clearance issues on the front with 225's (on an 8.5 wide wheel). went down to 215 and it was just enough so i don't rub anymore http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

they are 235/35 all around, the fronts are falkens so the sidewall isnt that bad but the rears i dont even know what they are, but they are meaty as fück. Im gonna be running 215/35 falkens once I get the car back.
and i dont really need to worry about rubbing, it on airride


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ? (sh-tsweak.)*

Sweet, glad to see the car's almost done







Are you going to do any sort of tech/DIY post for the bags?


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: ? (l88m22vette)*

I dont know if most of you guys know this, but there has been a recently added air suspension forum.
my buddy of mine and myself have had the thread updated with both of our builds.....there are lots of other build threads
heres mine
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3627611


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: ? (sh-tsweak.)*

love the car, wheel choice, color everything...I think I would have actually liked to see the spoiler shaved. It really would flow well with the euro bumper and tails. also curious if the wheels are spaced or is that just the offset bringing them that far out. smaller tire will definitly help you tuck a bit more but if they are spaced maybe run a slightly smaller spacer as well to get real low...I would like to see a smaller wheel ran on this car too so you can slam it all the way down. good job on doin it rite









edit: what the dealy with only one euro tail?




_Modified by turbott920 at 3:59 PM 8-16-2008_


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: ? (turbott920)*

Those are Euro tails. They have one rear fog light and one reverse light.
Car looks good!


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: ? (turbott920)*

thanks guys, yea I wanted to get a set of 19s soo I would be able to tuck.............those green wheels we test fitted were 17s, but I think I might get a set of 17s just to have. 
this tt is fwd soo I have a subframe in the rear instead of irs, soo I dont get the camber when lowered all the way down. Ill be adding camber plates to give it a little more.
and yes these are the euro tails......for ldh euro cars they run a fog lights on the left side and for rhd they have the fog on the right. some people just run all reds but I didnt want to...too much red


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: ? (sh-tsweak.)*

98.023% done







will be picking it up tomorrow night
i actually brought my camera this time


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

tits


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (sims159915)*

damn this car is so hot!!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

side exit exhaust? or just hidden behind the rear bumper? looks nice either way


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (Neb)*

it's just a normal 90 degree turn down in the normal location


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*

Side exhaust would be sic...use a glasspak with a flat-black tip in front of the rear wheel...mmm. Anyone else ever notice how "hot-rod" you can make the TT? I'm so glad it doesn't look like a Japanese sedan


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

i just wacked it to your cars picture


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: ? (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_









Look at that @55. I'd hit it.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

Very nice , I would have shaved the vertical lines on the rear bumper too though


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

noo..... I PSed the lines out and didn't really like it. those lines are critcal to the body flow


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_noo..... I PSed the lines out and didn't really like it. those lines are critcal to the body flow

agreed...start shaving too much stuff then you start losing the cars feel, like over shaved MK4's...this front seems too over done to me.
Edit: The blue one is done right IMO...nice transition lines from the wide wheel well to the fender...sometimes the lines are just necessary to make the car flow.


















_Modified by turbott920 at 10:06 AM 8-20-2008_


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_noo..... I PSed the lines out and didn't really like it. those lines are critcal to the body flow

Agreed man, the lines allow the car to have some flow that coordinates with the front. I also like how you didn't go with the 3.2 font end....you car's lines to me are spot on


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

thanks guys.......and get those ugly ass mk4s off the thread, fücking gross


----------



## atrak (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*

Looks great!


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (atrak)*

just got in from cali last night and had class this morning, tired as ****! the only thing I was looking forward today was the fact that my car was gonna be finished today and that I was picking her up.
I get to the shop and this is how a find her.
-Still untouched since last monday
-Passenger Side Door wont open (which he lied and said they fixed it!)
-Passenger Windows arent in
-Driver Side Door Card Panel no where to be found (found it in the back of the shop behind the paint booth!)
-Hatch Pieces not put back on the car.
-Sections of the headliner found on the floor cover is ****!
-Lost Fender Liners
I think thats everything
sooo I said **** it!.......ill finish this **** myself
heres what a car isnt supposed to look like when you pick it up from a body shop!


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*

OMG. you better have saved a whollle lot of money on that choice to bring it home


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

argh what the f$*%








if you want something done right...


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

WOW!!!! Good luck bro


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (chrislups)*

got some of the bigger interior pieces back together, finished up some of the airride and wiped the dust away haha


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*

DAMN!!!!





























I love it..... even with that ugly rear spoiler


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (Morio)*

That as they say in England 'looks the dogs bollocks' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://ryanmeloy.com/tt/8I1T0892.jpg


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (country boy)*

nice! I hope you have a skidplate on that bad boy


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*

wheres your exhaust run out of?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*

The rears need to be moved back like an inch, but the smoothness kicks ass







How's the ride?


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_nice! I hope you have a skidplate on that bad boy

dont need one, I can ride probably higher than you in the front haha

_Quote, originally posted by *stevemannn* »_wheres your exhaust run out of?

the exhaust isnt on right now, but its gonna be in the normal location just using a turndown instead of a tip.

_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_The rears need to be moved back like an inch, but the smoothness kicks ass







How's the ride?

if only I had the independent rears you guys have with quattro







that would be the rear subframe moving foward as you get lower and lower
but the ride is really nice when the bags are filled up about half way, alot better than it was when I had the coils all the way down hahaha


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*

video of bag up and down plllleaseeee


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_DAMN!!!!





























I love it..... even with that ugly rear spoiler









Don't listen to this guy



































the wing is hot!!!!















to your TT man.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_









The rear wheel supose to be off center of the wheel well like that?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*

See below:

_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_ if only I had the independent rears you guys have with quattro







that would be the rear subframe moving foward as you get lower and lower


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_See below:

thank you!!
jesus....people need to read first


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*

That rear tire really looks off ! ! !


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*

if your familiar with air ride, you will get that look with the car all the way down sometimes...
car looks dope... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to the body shop
post more pics when is all wrapped up..and lets get some video


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: ? (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_









love tha a$$


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_noo..... I PSed the lines out and didn't really like it. those lines are critcal to the body flow


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_
thank you!!
jesus....people need to read first









I did, but i had the page open from earlier in the day and forgot to refresh it.







My bad


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*

can i get some pics of the rear suspension set up ???


----------

